# SHTF Medicine, What would you use when you're out of blank?



## Hawk-Doc (Apr 10, 2014)

Once again I want to thank everyone for welcoming me to Prepper Forums but unfortunately I will be gone for the next 21 days due to my current occupation. 

With that said I wanted to get everyone's ideas, experiences, and opinions on medical supply issues during a SHTF scenario. Medical supplies will eventually run out or expire but injuries and illnesses will continue to threaten your loved ones. 

I especially loved the thread started by jesstheshow regarding the prevention of infections and would love to continue the discussion with a similar theme. A couple of examples would be using fishing line for sutures or using a pressure cooker as an autoclave to sterilize surgical equipment. Textbook information is great but real world experience is even better. 

I've personally used wild garlic to treat a pretty bad case of athletes foot by simply crushing the plants and rubbing the juices all over the bottom of my feet. It seemed to work but there was other variables that may have contributed to the healing process like increased exposure to air and sun. 

Bottom line is that in a SHTF scenario I'll be willing to try just about anything that won't cause further injury.


----------



## SurvivalistApothecary (Apr 30, 2014)

Well I think the first thing to remember is death rates will skyrocket, common treatments won't be available for acute infections or even minor operations will be off the cards - this counts for increase levels of MDR / XDR Bacteria too so maybe sooner than we think!!

I'm a medical herbalist student and from a biochemical point of view know how potent herbs can be, and with MDR /XDR strains how effective they are!! but also not foolish enough to think without antibios we're going to suffer losses etc

So, my ideas would be herbs as treatment, making tinctures is so easy! but also good infection control and isolation of the sick. 
My supplies I can grow and distill. Plus my existing supplies so I'm not too worried about treating lots of things even serious systemic infections and myocardial infarctions and i may increase survival rates, depression and anxiety etc all respond very well too.

As an apothecary (my term of choice for my future career  ) I'd keep a close eye on my family and team and get to the herbs ASAP even as a preventative way of boosting immune system for high risk activities / susceptible team members.

Some common herbs/spices I'd keep around for sure are:

Allium sativum (Garlic) as a potent broad spectrum antibio as well as cardio protective actions (there's so many uses for garlic its an obvious choice to include)

Capsicum annuum (cayanne pepper) - topical analgesic (blocks substance P in nerve cells) used in myocardial infarction will protect heart muscle and can help reduce severity. Immune stimulating as well plus good as carminative for stomach. Powdered it Is also hemostatic and can stop bleeding of deep cuts. Not tried it on arterial bleeding but know first hand from kitchen accidents it works. Plus acts as antimicrobial as well

Thymus vulgaris (thyme) exceptional for URI's and thymol is a very potent antimicrobial so can be used to clean surfaces and wounds in a pinch. 

Tappatalk app is struggling with this post now so if I spot other threads I'll post some more. Or make a herbal med post if board desire is high enough.

Cheers


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

*I know very little about drugs.* My family has been very blessed and we are generally very healthy. I do know a little about First Aid/CPR/Emergency Care from my years at the Red Cross.

My med kit was very heavy on wound cleaning and sterile bandages, and very very light on drugs. This is how I choose to address the problem. I have been making cheat sheets of all drugs I have access to, including all instructions and warnings. I have them held in a binder titled medical care. It contains pages on everything from heat stroke to snake bite!

These are some simple examples. *(I'm not posting the in-depth use and warning instructions because they are several pages long! But you get the general idea.) *


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Meds take little space, are required by some, and don't weigh much. I have never gone by the best if used by date on anything. That's just CYA stuff. Something is better than nothing. Are we to throw out preps cause the manufacturers won't warranty them any more. I bet they will be useful for a much longer period of time. I have no proof off this stuff. Kinda falls into "Best if used by" thing. Not the best tasting, but still edible. jmo.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Never take outdated tetracycline. This can cause serious problems because outdated tetracycline can be toxic to the kidneys.
Tetracycline Precautions and Warnings
Tetracycline has a lot of caveats.


----------



## SurvivalistApothecary (Apr 30, 2014)

I wouldn't risk taking any meds that are past expiration date for simple fact I'm not a pharmacist and the risk wouldn't be worth it. OK tell a lie I've had salbutamol that's past expiration and lived to tell the tale. Expiration dates aren't some sort of conspiracy Im guessing its based on pharmacodynamics/kinetics, chemistry and toxicity of the reactions in the meds. many of the meds have annoying at best, dangerous at worst, side effects that may be potentiated with expiration so unless it was literally a choice of risk it or death I'd pass on expired meds.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Yep. It's very important to keep all the warnings and instructions with your meds. 

I have no interest in becoming a pharmacy assistant! But if you know your medicine cabinet is woefully short of meds (like mine) printing pages and keeping them with a few antibiotics is a good first step.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> Meds take little space, are required by some, and don't weigh much. I have never gone by the best if used by date on anything. That's just CYA stuff. Something is better than nothing. Are we to throw out preps cause the manufacturers won't warranty them any more. I bet they will be useful for a much longer period of time. I have no proof off this stuff. Kinda falls into "Best if used by" thing. Not the best tasting, but still edible. jmo.


A friend of mine is a pharmacist. He would advise never to take meds beyond their written life as it could actually end out worse for you. A customer of his had some amoxicillin, and it went past the date as he would stockpile. He used them after the date for an ear infection, and ended up having to get his stomach pumped because it destroyed his gut bacteria. Antibacterials generally fall into the category that will decompose too materials which are harmful to normal bodily functions. He learned his lesson. For other meds like pain killers, they just generally lose their potency after the date (or even close too it).


----------



## SurvivalistApothecary (Apr 30, 2014)

I'll keep my stash of 30/500 cocodamols then just in case lol


----------



## SurvivalistApothecary (Apr 30, 2014)

Is this true with ibuprofren too?! Although I'm not a fan I've a stash of 600mg 'brofens that could come in handy should SHTF


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Yes its true for anti inflamatories also. They will still work, but will lose their potency. His exact words were as follows:



> Painkillers and NSAIDs will lose their potency close to the use by date. If you need 2 normally, at the use-by date you may need to use 3, and generally for every month thereafter you need to add half a tablet per month to get the same potency the 2 tablets would normally give. They lose their potency quickly as the active ingredients tend to become inert due to their half life. This is applicable to paracetamol, codeine based medicine, profens (ibuprofen, nurofen etc), and inhalers.
> 
> For antibiotics you should really discard them once they hit their date. The active antibacterial properties will do more damage to your stomach lining and gut lining, and can leave you with a lot of problems (equivalent to gastric flu in some cases). This is really a necessity to get rid of them once they hit their date. Antivirals can be used for about a month after the date, after which the active properties will be inert. I would never advocate that you go over the dosage for an antiviral or antibiotic either, even if past the date or near too it, for the sole reason they are a medicated dose designed not to hurt your stomach so much and give your immune system a boost.
> 
> ...


----------



## SurvivalistApothecary (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for that nephilim! I'm not too worried as gelsinium is a potent analgesic that is always my first choice for chronic pain 

Plus there are plenty of anti-inflammatory herbs I've got in my FAK and dispensary. They take a little longer to kick in but meh


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Great thread!


----------



## MedicineMan (Jul 5, 2014)

essential oils guys the most effective and versatile medicine out there. i teach free classes just email me. [email protected]


----------

